# THE OLDER I GET !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

THE LESS I KNOW ! as a teenager I KNEW it ALL !!!!!!! when working with your V - look at it that way - will save a few TEARS - LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The older I get, the more I forget.
The things I thought I knew have changed, along with the things I would like to know. 
To err is human, to forgive is (divine) vizsla.


----------

